# My perfect med combination!



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I just figured I'd give my 2 cents on which meds have truly done it for me over the last 4 months in my recovery from DP.

When my DP raised its ugly head again back in January, I was still taking Celexa and Propanolol in small doses from my previous outbreak. This time however they just didnt seem to touch it at all, so a change was definitely required. Since then I've been on Effexor and Propanolol XR, which by themselves didnt really seem to do very much in terms of curing the dissociation, but kinda helped lower the anxiety somewhat. However, this all changed in the latter end of March when I had Risperidone added to my little cocktail. This at first made things a lot harder to deal with, but now I'm truly greatful for that bad first week on these meds as with these three in combination, I feel at least 75% human the majority of the time. I still have demons in my head about reality and such like, but I'm sure I'll just bore myself silly with them until they fizzle out for good. But yeah, as far as dissociating is concerned, I feel as attatched to the now as I can possibly remember and its quite scary to think about how literally broken I felt just a few weeks ago!

I know the meds effect everybody differently, but I would strongly recommend this combination to anyone willing to take a week of torture to come out the other side a LOT stronger. It was definitely a risk worth taking in my opinion. I know both Effexor and Risperidol have to be tapered off over a LONG period of time due to the nasty withdrawel symptoms but honestly, I couldnt ask for anything else as they truly are my miracle cure. I must say though, don't take my words as gospel and jump straight onto the bandwagon.. Always talk to your doctor first! (Y'know, just to cover my backside a bit







)

So yes, theres a glimmer of hope to y'all! Oh, and one thing I recommend to EVERYONE, whether they're cool with meds or not.. TAKE MAGNESIUM SUPPLEMENTS! Seriously - its like the simplest and most harmless thing you could do, but in the long term it helps so SO much.

Heres hoping you all find your little medicinal miracles sooner or later as lord knows we all deserve one. Peace out guys









EDIT:: Just for those that don't know what each of the meds I mentioned are:

Celexa = SSRI (Anti-depressant)
Effexor = SSNI (Anti-depressant)
Propanolol = Beta-blocker (Anti-anxiety)
Risperidone = Atypical Antipsychotic


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

RenZimE said:


> Hey guys, I just figured I'd give my 2 cents on which meds have truly done it for me over the last 4 months in my recovery from DP.
> 
> When my DP raised its ugly head again back in January, I was still taking Celexa and Propanolol in small doses from my previous outbreak. This time however they just didnt seem to touch it at all, so a change was definitely required. Since then I've been on Effexor and Propanolol XR, which by themselves didnt really seem to do very much in terms of curing the dissociation, but kinda helped lower the anxiety somewhat. However, this all changed in the latter end of March when I had Risperidone added to my little cocktail. This at first made things a lot harder to deal with, but now I'm truly greatful for that bad first week on these meds as with these three in combination, I feel at least 75% human the majority of the time. I still have demons in my head about reality and such like, but I'm sure I'll just bore myself silly with them until they fizzle out for good. But yeah, as far as dissociating is concerned, I feel as attatched to the now as I can possibly remember and its quite scary to think about how literally broken I felt just a few weeks ago!
> 
> ...


just curious what dosage of celexa are you on? I've been hearing from professionals that it should do something to my dissociative symptoms. I'm on it too and risperidone 4mg celexa 20mg


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

zedelghemkid said:


> just curious what dosage of celexa are you on? I've been hearing from professionals that it should do something to my dissociative symptoms. I'm on it too and risperidone 4mg celexa 20mg


Back in 2003 when I first started suffering from DP, I was on 40mg of Celexa which was later upped to 60mg. This did help me through the first battle I had with DP which lasted until 2005. However, I was still taking Celexa at 40mg from 2006, which was later reduced to 20mg at the tail end of last year. This was just a precautionary dosage to prevent any set backs, and ironically I was due to come off Celexa entirely in January, except everything went pear-shaped again for whatever reason. The 20mg of Celexa just did nothing for me anymore, hense why I had my meds changed to Effexor and Propanolol extended release.

On a side note, how are you finding such a high dosage of Risperidone? I'm only on 1mg a day, and I still get the side effects quite strongly at times. I can only imagine how "brain numb" 4mg must make a person! Kudos to you for managing to cope with it


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

RenZimE said:


> Back in 2003 when I first started suffering from DP, I was on 40mg of Celexa which was later upped to 60mg. This did help me through the first battle I had with DP which lasted until 2005. However, I was still taking Celexa at 40mg from 2006, which was later reduced to 20mg at the tail end of last year. This was just a precautionary dosage to prevent any set backs, and ironically I was due to come off Celexa entirely in January, except everything went pear-shaped again for whatever reason. The 20mg of Celexa just did nothing for me anymore, hense why I had my meds changed to Effexor and Propanolol extended release.
> 
> On a side note, how are you finding such a high dosage of Risperidone? I'm only on 1mg a day, and I still get the side effects quite strongly at times. I can only imagine how "brain numb" 4mg must make a person! Kudos to you for managing to cope with it


i find 4mg alright. It doesnt really numb me to be honest. In the beginning it was torture 
but i eventually got over the really messed up side effects. good to know your meds are helping you. I've personally found some relief with lorazepam recently


----------

